# Eastern Black Nightshade



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Anybody know what herbicide will kill eastern black nightshade in pasture. Basagran is labeled for hairy nightshade but the label says it wont kill eastern black nightshade. I used a mix of 2,4d and crossbow. Not sure if that will do it or not...


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Forefront/Grazon HL and Milestone (residuals for both) or spot spray with glyphosate. The last option would probably be best if not dense stands. Is this in pasture and haylands?

Regards, Mike


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Yup, but for the rest of this year it will just be pasture. I took a first cut off now graze the rest of the year.

You think the crossbow,2,4d will do anything? I think last year I hit it with ether dicamba or ally and it knocked it back...

I have also been using your 2,4d trick on nutsedge. Works like a champ! Round 2 on it tonight if we don't get rain...


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Gosh I don't know if crossbow will get nightshade or not. If there were not hundreds of the plants, I would be tempted to put a hood on a hand held sprayer and use a heavy dose of glyphosate. It is supposed to kill nightshade very well.

Regards, Mike


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Hood on a hand held sprayer? Whats that??

I checked today. The Crossbow/2,4d is curling the stems of the nightshade. It might just get it, or at least hurt it bad enough it doesn't throw seeds. I just cant do the Grazon, just limits me too much. Read the label, 18 month carryover!!! Thats a long time.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm thinking the crossbow should kill the nightshade pretty good but I might be wrong.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

PaMike said:


> Hood on a hand held sprayer? Whats that??
> 
> I checked today. The Crossbow/2,4d is curling the stems of the nightshade. It might just get it, or at least hurt it bad enough it doesn't throw seeds. I just cant do the Grazon, just limits me too much. Read the label, 18 month carryover!!! Thats a long time.


The hood is just a plastic circular shield used for containment.....drop over individual plant and spray.

Glad to hear about the Crossbow.

I think that 18 months is a bit of a regulatory stretch....of course your soil plays a part.

Regards, Mike


----------

